# New to Forum. My Mare is due!



## corinowalk

First- Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you!

There are tons and tons of folks on here that are experts in the baby department...I am not one of them! I just love hearing about the lil ones and especially rescues. 

Sounds like you will have a baby very soon! Do keep us posted!


----------



## xan2303

Neither- But i bet ure supa glad bout it!!!


----------



## kitten_Val

Welcome to the forum! 

While I can't give any advice on preggie (never had one in foal  ), I wish you good luck with her! I dealt with youngsters before and it's very exciting (very challenging too).


----------



## ShutUpJoe

You are going to post pictures? Foals are always so exciting.


----------



## msmaryy

Hey all!!! Sorry I haven't responded before now. What a bad new member I am!! Well we STILL have no baby! She is holding out for the last horrahh.. LOL. She looks sooo ready and I guess we'll just wait for her to give in. 

Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I think I am really going to like it here. I love reading all of the posts, so much to learn here!! 

Ohh OF COURSE there will be pics.. LOL lots and lots!

Thanks again! I will keep everyone posted!

Mary


----------



## smrobs

Howdy Mary, and welcome to the forum. Congratulations on the upcoming new addition and you will find that there are tons of people here to drool over every new baby born (I'm one of them :lol. I will let you in on a secret that I learned from my one experience with an expecting mare. They will give signs of delivering every night just to deprive you of sleep, then when you can't take it anymore and stop watching for one night, you'll wake up to a foal in the morning :wink:. I think they do it just to aggravate us LOL.


----------



## msmaryy

LOL I sooo agree!! I actually went to bed early last night and didn't bother with her just to see if she would give in.. nope, she's a stubborn one! Thing is we really don't have a clue as to when she is really due so when I see these signs I have been seeing I am sure she will drop this baby any time.. then again I have been telling my friends she isn't even pregnant .. just fat with big tata's.. I absolutely agree though.. as soon as I am tired of being excited BAMMM there it will be! 

Thanks for the welcome!! I look forward to making some great friends here!


----------



## mom2pride

Still no baby???? 

Welcome to the forum, and we MUST have pictures!!!!


----------



## msmaryy

Hey!! Nope still no baby. I have a vet friend from out of state and she is betting on late late Thursday night because of the full moon.. I am betting on late late Friday night ( A MONTH FROM NOW) because she is sooooo stubborn!!! LOL 

I tell ya sometimes I wonder if she is even carrying a foal!! Ugghhh.. LOL I do promise LOADS of pics!!

I had a friend have to put down her 32 year old horse after growing up with this horse.. today was the bad day. So I spent most of my free time DOTING over my 32 year old mare.. loving and appreciating her wisdom and kindness.. 

I took a long look at her today and realized that I am so blessed to have her and know her and to also know we are going to have a brand new fresh life coming any time.. How can you not appreciate that in your life??? Okk.... now I am tearing up!! Time to go check the fat one!! 

Thanks again for the warm welcome and I will keep everyone informed!!


----------



## msmaryy

Just an update... I just came in from checking the mare and she is acting very odd! She is panting then not then panting again.. urinated 3 times with in about 45 minutes.. had an episode where she stood perfectly still (panting) and her back was arched like a cat and her hind quarters were tucked in.. her tail is being held in a very odd way.. NOW either she is very gassy and drank too much beer tonight or MAYBE something is happening??? 

I am going to leave her be for a moment then go back out.. I will post again if something transpires!! Lets HOPE it comes .. I can't take much more of this!!! LOL


----------



## corinowalk

Im thinkin your girl is pushing. Ive got no experience with horses...but lots with humans. It sure does sound like shes pushin! Go Girl GO! We need pictures!


----------



## SidMit

Yay! Love baby watch time!


----------



## smrobs

XX Fingers crossed for pix of a new baby today.


----------



## MaggiStar

OOOO i love foaling i cant wait to see what you get!!


----------



## Sunny

Welcome! I love foal watch, too. :lol: Wishing you a healthy baby and momma! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## msmaryy

Welllllll... LOL NO BABY!!! I sat up almost all night and then figured when I woke up today she'd have tricked me and had it.. NO NO NO!! I believe she was in false labor and she was miserable!!!! 

I am done watching for it!! No really I am .. seriously!!! Why are all of you laughing at me???? I mean it.. (I'll be right back to finish this I have to go check on the mare...)


LOL.. she just isn't ready to give in I guess. I hope she does soon though because that baby is gettin BIG!! She was a rescue and she and baby were in a bit of trouble on the weight end.. not now!! They are both fat and sassy.. She eats like a mad dog... OMG that pony can EAT!!! 

At any rate.. thanks for all the support!! You all are sooo cool! I do agree baby watch is the BEST!! Well.. after baby watch will be the best .. that will be when I start sleeping again!! )) I do promise everyone loads of pics as soon as we get this little one out! Lets obviously hope for a healthy baby but PLEEASSEEEE pray HARD for a boy!!! )))


----------



## smrobs

Fingers crossed for a colt XX . They can be a bit tricksy about it sometimes. I just knew that my poor girl was going to either explode or her back was going to give out before my guy was born, she was so huge.


----------



## corinowalk

Awwww...tell your girl she has our support and we promise we wont look! LOL


----------



## msmaryy

Hey foal watch friends!! Just a little update... Imagine this, she is acting as normal as can be now!!! I do think the full moon had her completely miserable and sort of false laboring.. Sooo a waiting we shall do! 

I will update as needed. I LOVE this forum!!!! It's great and the people are WONDERFUL!!! So glad I found it!!


----------



## smrobs

I wonder if there is a name for Braxton-Hicks in horses LOL.

We're glad to have you here.


----------



## msmaryy

Yup there is.. it's called owner anxiety!!!! LOL 

and THANKS!!


----------



## smrobs

:rofl: Very true!!


----------



## CheyAut

IME, Mares will often (sometimes?) act odd, like they're going to have the foal, about a week before they actually do... so maybe within a week!


----------



## RedTree

welcome  this is intense lol
still no foal?


----------



## msmaryy

Chey I was thinking that was maybe the case.. We shall see

Red.. Nooooo can you imagine?? uggh!!!

I am honestly starting to think she is having the most amazing false pregnancy ever!!! She was out kicking up her heals and bucking this morning with this beautiful weather.. !!!???!!!


----------



## msmaryy

**** get THIS... My mare has been "pleased" with the nice fall weather lately and frolicing around.. she was bucking and kicking in the paddock today with ALL FOUR hooves off the ground.. Now not 2 weeks ago she was looking like she was in labor.. today she looks like a yearling looking for trouble!!!

I swear to you all this is making me OLD!!! At this rate I will have a Jan. baby (not such a bad thought for showing..) LOL but dannnggggg... /


----------



## RedTree

haha aww at least shes enjoying herself


----------



## msmaryy

A little update tonight. I took Irish down the road for a nice walk this afternoon and she was enjoying herself.. she decided in the middle of our walk to lay down on the side of the road and roll.. NEVER seen anything like this before!!! LOL we walked awhile and even trotted a little.. she was in no mood to do anything but walk though.

Now tonight her udders are massive and milk is squirting every which way.. She's a bit restless and breathing a little heavy. It was a bit earlier that I made these observations so we shall see how things progress in the night.. I am NOT getting my hopes up because this is one stubborn mare BUT if I see any changes I will let you all know.

))


----------



## smrobs

I think they will normally start squirting milk when they are within like 48 hours of foaling. XX Fingers crossed it happens tonight.


----------



## southafrica1001

I will pray for a girl, it's typical that when you ask for one thing you get another XD So ask for a filly - get a colt  

This is so exciting, good luck to the 3 of you !!


----------



## DubyaS6

Well?!?!?!?!


----------



## msmaryy

Thanks South!! Wellllllll... lol not a flippin thing! I have given into the fact that I am just looking too hard for signs... I watch this mare so closely that if a fly lands on her in an unusual way she scratches differently I know it..

BUT in my defense there are some of these signs that have just been absolute... so I don't know.. / Still waiting....


----------



## corinowalk

My goodness your mare is stubborn! We want to see this baby!


----------



## msmaryy

LOL me too.. and yes she is!!! Poor thing is big as a house!! I can not wait to see what we get.. have no idea what she was bred to.. could be about anything.. there were multiple stallions running in this herd!!


----------



## Sunny

Anxiously waiting!


----------



## TrinaLaine

Ooo, this is exciting! Hope she foals soon!


----------



## msmaryy

I am soooooo upset!!!! I went out to check on the mare this morning as usual.. Now mind you she has been bagged up and leaking milk FOREVER now... Her udders look almost like they have shriveled up to nothing.. WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT??? Has anyone ever heard of such a thing happening??

I sure wish I knew when this mare was bred... exactly... I may be going through this for months.. / ugghhhhh


----------



## DubyaS6

I feel like I am going through it with you!

Anything this morning????


----------



## msmaryy

Dubya I hear ya girl!!! Nothing at all this morning.. she's oblivious to the fact she is driving us all nutzzz!!!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Come on momma push that baby on out!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

is there a baby yet? lol I was reading through this thread hoping to see baby pics at the end hahaha.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Same haha.


----------



## msmaryy

/ I know.. I was sure we would have hooves on the ground by now!! Difficult thing is we have to go by what we are seeing in this mare.. we have NO idea when she was bred. She is a rescue.. one of about 34 horses that were taken from one place and about all of the mares were pregnant.. Sooo it's a wait and see thing here.

Honestly she has all but dried up now and that is bazare!!! I spoke with another adopter that has a mare that has done the same thing. I am thinking that these mares, although very pregnant, aren't near ready yet BUT since they have gone with NO feed in so long their bodies took to the intake of feed and both mares bagged up almost as soon as they got to their new loving homes.. Now they are balancing out and getting back to looking the part that they should at the stage that they are. 

Both mares have big barrel bellies (yes everyone was well wormed and no they aren't grass bellies) Some mares have already started to drop their foals but of course there are so many mroe that aren't ready yet. I am soo hoping that she will do this fairly soon as I am unable to take much more of this rollercoaster..

I and everyone involved will be truly SHOCKED if we find that she is not in foal and this is a false pregnancy (which generally doesn't come with the belly...) More later.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, well I keep hoping every time I see a new post on this thread.


----------



## PaulyPalomino

I am new to this forum and love the foaling threads, just got done reading yours and realized you have not posted in a couple of days! Is there a foal yet????


----------



## Sunny

Still no baby?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaulyPalomino

We are all anxious for an update! Is there a baby yet? :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

Where is that baby! Is she on the ground yet?!


----------



## msmaryy

Nope!! LOL I think she gave us all a big false alarm with this last full moon. There is another lady that rescued a mare from the same ranch as we did (most all of the mares were in foal) and she had about the same exact experience with her since she brought her home as I have with Irish.

The good thing is the longer that baby has to grow now with good nutrition going to the mare the better it's chances are.. Although I just can't wait to see what we have coming!! There were several stallions in with these mares (it was unreal!!)

I am keeping watch.. I imagine next full moon we will do this same dance all over again!! LOL


----------



## msmaryy

Just an update to all my friends... Irish is starting to really bag back up now. Of course she's still as big as a house and tonight she's getting more restless.. BUT we all know what came if this last month.

I'm hoping that the next few days will give us more of an indication.. Stay tuned.. ))


----------



## franknbeans

I get all excited for baby news every time I see you have updated.....then the big letdown.....:-(
Oh well, one of these day, and it will be a beauty worth waiting for I am sure!


----------



## Sunny

Come on, Momma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DubyaS6

<-----still patiently waiting


----------



## SidMit

DubyaS6 said:


> <-----still patiently waiting



Me too!


----------



## WalnutPixie

This is so interesting! I've got to subscribe to this!

Also, before its too late, have you considered taking a before and after picture? My friend did that with her mare; it was interesting to see years later when the baby was all grown up.


----------



## msmaryy

Ok I had the pro's out today to check this silly mare out. It has been agreed that because she was so malurished when we got her that it threw her body into overload when she started getting really good feed and that made her system start producing milk and preparing her for foaling.. Ahh but as the month or two went on she balanced out and settled down and that is why she dried back up.

Now although we have no real good idea as to when this gal is due it is speculated that she is going to have some time to go.. a good month or 2 most likely. So I am sorry to take everyone on this rollercoaster .. it will be awhile longer it seems. I will let you all know when she pops. The good side of this is that she and the foal are going to have a good long while of quality care before it is born.. so hopefully we will get a good strong baby with a fat and sassy mamma to care for it!! ;o)

Love to you all... and we will be sure to let this little one's "aunties and uncles" know when it arrives!!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Oh well, waiting will do us all good. Glad to know things are going well and momma is preparing herself for the upcoming event, no matter how long we have to wait.


----------



## Rascaholic

I am subscribing just cause I read this and got all excited about new babies LOL I am glad she didn't foal early  even if the wait will kill ya!


----------



## AQHA13

I'm subscribing too.


----------



## Piaffe

Subscribing too


----------



## cloudkisser

hey mary! welcome to the forum. I'm kinda new also. I read your posts and I can't wait to see what you get!! I rescued a little colt. It's sooo much fun. Good luck. Looking forward to lots of pix!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Hey! Can't wait till the little darling is entering this world! There will be two proud mamas haha


----------



## Amir

This gal sure knows how to get an audience :lol:

Can't wait to see your baby when it FINALLY comes!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Well, any baby yet!?


----------



## momo3boys

I dont know how to subscribe other than to post, so....


----------



## tempest

subscribing

Do you have any pictures of the moms or mothers-to-be?


----------



## Rascaholic

waiting waiting waiting *sung to the tune of Rawhide* heheheh have the baby...hurry hurry hurry LOL


----------



## DixieLu

Crangrats, hope you have fun with the foal!!!!!!


----------



## rbarlo32

I know how you feel had a shetland who we thought was in foal and show all the signs of labour she didn't foal then we got her blood tested and she wasn't in foal (stupid girl) but now I have a big horse who is in foal and we have no idea when she is due. Thinking end of fed on even though she is HUGE!!!


----------



## msmaryy

Hey folks! Just wanted to check in although nothing much has happened since our last post but I do see that Ms Irish has a few more Aunties watching for her to foal.. 

She is doing very well, no issues at all. She is getting a bit bigger and a little lazier as time goes. I had a Reiki treatment done on her and the unborn foal yesterday and it was amazing!!! If you ever get a chance to get one done on your mare and foal do it (with any horse really.. had all of mine done yesterday!!).


----------



## satrider

What is a Reiki treatment-- I'm excited for you and your new arrival--hopefully she'll be here soon.


----------



## msmaryy

Hey good people! No we did not fall off the face of the earth, just really busy. There has been nothing much to report. Irish is getting fatter every day and is just the most loveable creature on this earth. I am amazed at how an animal that was su neglected can still have so much love for people. 

Anyway, I had the vet out today and he said she is about full term now and it could be any time OR it could be another month. LOL At least we know we aren't all crazy and just have an oddly fat horse here. So keep those fingers crossed for a healthy baby and hopefully a not so cold time for delivery. 

I personally figure since I had him out and actually palpate her she will deliver any time.. that would just be my luck to be waiting and waiting and then decide to do this and had I waited one or 2 more days then we would have had the answer.. LOL

Thanks to you all for the well wishes! We will be keeping you updated for sure!!! Hmm a Christmas baby??? First day of winter is a full moon I think, maybe a winter day baby?? OHHHH how about a new years baby!!! YEAAAA that would be coooool!


----------



## msmaryy

Ohhh I am sorry, in answer to the Reiki treatment, it is holistic energy. Absolutely amazing stuff.. you should see if there is anyone in your area that does it!! I would suggest you have it done on yourself first if you want it done on the horses so you kind of understand what it is.. Personally I love the sessions I get for myself!! It is primarily for humans but more people are having it done for their animals too.


----------



## Sunny

Still anxiously waiting! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DunOverIt

Well this is exciting. I'm new, too. And good luck. Looking forward to it.


----------



## msmaryy

Thanks all!! I will surely keep you posted!! Doc said it's little hooves were just a bit bigger than a silver dollar so he's up there in his size (mare is no more than a large pony 13.3ish) Soooo.. here we go!


----------



## smrobs

Every time this thread comes back up on the new post list, I get all excited LOL. Glad to hear that everything is still going well for you and we are all anxiously awaiting pictures when the little squirt finally decides to make an appearance.


----------



## msmaryy

SMRobs!! LOL Hey how have you been?? I know I know... all these false alarms for SOOOO long!! I am sorry.. forgive me!! Think about how frustrated I have been.. LOL But yea we'll get loads of pics up for all the Aunties to see!! Also have a new boy on property.. I'll get some pics up of him too.. AMAZING boy!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, keeps us on our toes though :wink:. I would love to see some new pix of the new boy.


----------



## msmaryy

This is my new boy Pimi!! (Name to be reconsidered) LOL!!! Him when he was a wee baby and now. He's much bigger than he looks, I love it because he has such a pony face/sweet face and is a man!!!

:lol:


----------



## smrobs

Aw, he's beautiful.


----------



## msmaryy

Thanks!! He is so full of personality too.. just a clown!


----------



## SidMit

He is super cute! Can't wait to see your newest as well A Christmas baby would be so special.


----------



## msmaryy

Hey thanks! Yea a Christmas baby would be pretty cool!!!


----------



## Shannon T

Wow what a thread i can't wait to see the new addition and your new boy is a doll!


----------



## msmaryy

This is what happens when you take in a mare that you think.. opps ... nope .. maybe ready to foal. LOL!!! )) But it looks like it will now happen soon and for sure. Honestly I was beginning to wonder if she wasn't just unusually FAT! 

And thanks, I am lovin the new boy!!


----------



## southafrica1001

Congrats on the new guy he is gorgeous ^^ I also rushed over to this tread when I knew there was a new post XD


----------



## msmaryy

Glad you're still with us here in the waiting room for expectant ... what are we.. foal lovers??


----------



## smrobs

Well, of course. Those fuzzy little ears, big eyes, and gangly legs can melt even the coldest of hearts. The only thing better is video of them trying to walk the first time :lol:.


----------



## msmaryy

Totally agreed!!!!


----------



## EmilyandNikki

Prim is handsome!!

And can't wait for the baby!


----------



## msmaryy

Thanks!! ) I am keeping a sharp eye on her!!


----------



## xxEmilyxx

I've been reading this whole thread! And ohh my gosh, you got Pimi? I was looking at him on Pure Thoughts. I wanted to get Dinari really bad too, but they never respond to my emails or update the website regualrly so I never know if he has been adopted or not...they have some gorgeous horses though. I want to get my horse from there, knowing I can take one rescued horse and there will be another spot open for a new one 

Also, good luck with your mare! Is she from Pure Thoughts, too?


----------



## Plains Drifter

Wow! Sounds like your girl is keeping you on your toes. Subscribing so I can hear when we have the pitter patter of little hooves!!


----------



## monkeyleap

Welcome!!(for about the 50th time) I love new foals....


----------



## DubyaS6

All I want for Christmas....is for your mare to have her baby!!


----------



## horsesroqke

W E L C O M E ... 

I wish you all the best when (Finally!!) This new baby comes. Will you keep him and break him in? Or sell him?


----------



## Gizmo

I am Reiki trained and I didn't really know that there was a big interest in that for horses. It is a really awesome thing. I love doing it. Good to hear that someone else knows what the heck it is lol. I can't wait to see pics that would be so.. cool if he was a christmas baby, that would be a good gift!


----------



## lilkitty90

any updates on your girl?


----------



## myhorsesonador

looken for an update! I hope you are so buisy with the new foal that you didnt have time to post!!!!


----------



## mom2pride

Wow it's been a long time...Any news?


----------



## MissH

Subscribing!


----------



## msmaryy

xxEmilyxx said:


> I've been reading this whole thread! And ohh my gosh, you got Pimi? I was looking at him on Pure Thoughts. I wanted to get Dinari really bad too, but they never respond to my emails or update the website regualrly so I never know if he has been adopted or not...they have some gorgeous horses though. I want to get my horse from there, knowing I can take one rescued horse and there will be another spot open for a new one
> 
> Also, good luck with your mare! Is she from Pure Thoughts, too?


Wow is this a small world or what?? Do you know my Pimi?? Is he not the most adorable thing ever?? LOL!! If you are truly interested PLEASE call Jen or Brad!! They are always so busy that emails often get forgotten.. so please please call them!! 

Now this mare that is in foal is not "from" Pure Thoughts but they were one of the major rescue organizations that took over this major operation of 34+ horses from a hoarder and yes this mare is from that situation. That is how I met Jen at Pure Thoughts!! She managed to get me this little mare... I love them over there, they do so much more than I could here in my smaller space and funds. So I donate on a regular basis and I still do my small rescue stuff on this coast.

Wow.. I love it!! )) Be sure to stay tuned!! It's great "meeting" you!


----------



## msmaryy

Hey My Friends! I wanted to post last week but didn't because I didn't want to alarm anyone with no real news.. LOL!! BUT seeing as some have inquired I will post this update.

Now that the New Year is days away I want to super glue her legs together until after the first!!!!! OMG if we have been waiting this long to not get a first month of the year baby I will be steamin!! P

She is doing very well.. I didn't think she could get bigger than she was but she is. The vet says it could be anytime or a month.. GREAT THANKS DOC.. hehe.. But she is eating well, gaining steadily and very healthy. I think this is going to be one happy and healthy baby!! I just can't wait to see what color we are going to get.. there were several stallions all in with these mares so it could have been any of them.. all nice studs too, palomino, dun, sorrel, bay... LOL so who knows!!

At any rate, I have not forgotten you all and have tried to be a bit low key to not make this thread explode before the mare does.. LOL I will SURELY keep everyone posted, it has to be a matter of days/weeks now.

THANKS!! Happy New Year to everyone!!

Mary


----------



## xxEmilyxx

msmaryy said:


> Wow is this a small world or what?? Do you know my Pimi?? Is he not the most adorable thing ever?? LOL!! If you are truly interested PLEASE call Jen or Brad!! They are always so busy that emails often get forgotten.. so please please call them!!
> 
> Now this mare that is in foal is not "from" Pure Thoughts but they were one of the major rescue organizations that took over this major operation of 34+ horses from a hoarder and yes this mare is from that situation. That is how I met Jen at Pure Thoughts!! She managed to get me this little mare... I love them over there, they do so much more than I could here in my smaller space and funds. So I donate on a regular basis and I still do my small rescue stuff on this coast.
> 
> Wow.. I love it!! )) Be sure to stay tuned!! It's great "meeting" you!


Oh you too! I emailed Jen and she gave me Brad's number, so we'll hopefully be calling them and setting up a date to come down and see the horses. She gave me a whole list of horses that would fit my experience level!


----------



## lilkitty90

oh my goodness! it would be so often it was was born 12:00am on january 1st!


----------



## msmaryy

xxEmilyxx said:


> Oh you too! I emailed Jen and she gave me Brad's number, so we'll hopefully be calling them and setting up a date to come down and see the horses. She gave me a whole list of horses that would fit my experience level!


 
Awesome!!!! Tell her you met me on here.. she'll get a kick out of it! Good luck.. they have some REALLY amazing horses over there! Pimi was not a rescue but born there about 5-6 years ago from her mare Cali that died last year of cancer. So he is very very special to them.


----------



## msmaryy

NOOOO No new years eve baby!!!! LOL NO NO NO.. the 4th or the 5th .. that would be fine.. NOT new years eve or day.. TOOOO close!! Later in the month.. end of the first week.. second week.. that would be fine!!

LOL can you tell I am spazing now???


----------



## anshorsenut88

Wow what an interesting story with your little mare.  Can't wait to hear how the delivery goes and see pics!


----------



## msmaryy

Thanks horsenut!! I will be sure to keep everyone updated! I did find out that last year she had a foal and it died. It was most likely because of the lack of food and water for it and the mare.. None of the horses had anything to eat and so many of them died. 

BUT this is an amazing story of an amazing mare that brings GREAT love and joy to us every day. I am grateful to have been the one that helped her along her way!


----------



## Lakotababii

Im subscribing  This is so exciting!! If I was you I would be spazzing out too!! lol


----------



## anshorsenut88

Oh ... maybe she'll hold out until my birthday!!  That would be sooo sweet. Lol It is on January 27th


----------



## Hrsegirl

subscribing... and maybe she'll make it til my birthday at least...its january 11th


----------



## Arksly

Subscribing. Waiting for foals is maddening, isn't it?


----------



## msmaryy

LOL Thanks all!! Well at least we will see a 2011 foal. Obvious that she isn't foaling today so we are out of the woods on a VERY late '10 foal.. This is good! Hmm lets see who's birthday we'll hit.. that will be fun! HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!


----------



## lilkitty90

i'm hoping for a January 1st foal at 8:00pm. my girl decent seem like she would foal and the next day we bought test strips to test her milk and bam at 8pm she was leaking stuff and 2 minutes later i seen feet! whenever she has it i truely hope you get to witness it. it's the best thing ever


----------



## ilovesonya

Subscribing. 
Come on baby, make your appearance all ready!


----------



## Shannon T

I haven't been on here for a couple weeks and I was hoping see some pics of this foal! lol


----------



## wannahorse22

Yay! I'm Subscribing


----------



## kiwigirl

OH man! I really thought I would see some lovely pics by page twelve of this thread!!! Show me the baby... show me the baby....show me the baby (she chants). 

Happy new year everyone by the way.


----------



## cher40

Hi! How exciting. I just read all 13 pages...whew what a ride...lol. Subscribing so I get to see the new addition too.


----------



## mom2pride

Dang momma, quit hoarding that baby all to yourself!!!


----------



## anshorsenut88

How's the mom doing ? Anything new to update?


----------



## msmaryy

LOL I am almost as amused at you all and your cute posts as I am about watching this mare waddle around her paddock! You are TOOO funny!! Yea I was noticing the other day that this has become some huge thread.. YIKES!! 

Ok lets see, when is the next full moon? This mare is such a moon mare that I truly believe it will be born on a full moon.. Wed. the 19th is full moon. So I am thinking IF (lol) it is coming this month it will be the 17th-20th. That is my thought.

BUT with as stingy as she is with this foal I am thinking MARCH!!! ///


----------



## lilkitty90

honestly this is what happened to me. she started bagging up around Decemeber andi kept thinking yup.. this baby is comming SOON! we always did extra checks on bad weather and full moons and no baby. along comes march and WHAM there it is lol i honestly believed it was gonna be a christmas baby... then a new years baby... then a valentines baby.. then he was born on the 9th of march. 3 days before my birthday xD. you may be suprised at how long she holds out on you lol but i'm sure it will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## msmaryy

Lilkitty... you know I didn't need to hear that right??? LOL!! Ugghh I have been playing this tune for how long now?? MONTHS.. I deserve my foal!! Hahaha.. ugghh I should enjoy the peace and quiet in the paddock while I can!


----------



## lilkitty90

lol well my problem was people kept telling me she looked like it could be ANY day. and i was getting all excited and lost tons of sleep over it lol i called the vet in for a palpitation, or "hand check". the vet came. charged me 80 bucks to look at her and say "yup, she's pregnant all right.. could be due tomarrow. or 2-3 months from now" UGH, i really hope you can be there for the birth. everyone says to leave them alone, but i say it's ok to watch and keep a close eye to watch for signs of complications. plus it's amazing. and i have mine on youtube if you wanna watch that lol. it was quite gross and i got messy. but i imprinted on my baby and now he's growing up and loves people. i just wish he would act more like a FOAL than a 10 yr old been there done that gelding. lol i liked watching him run around and play at month or 2 old and now he's 10 months old and nothing phases him and he doesn't act like a foal anymore lol although i do appreciate the calmness and that i didn't get a trouble making foal lol i wish you all the luck and i do hope to see pictures soon! we've waited long enough dangit


----------



## Shannon T

All this waiting seems like it is taking longer than when I was pregnant and I am about just as excited to see this baby!


----------



## msmaryy

Lil the vet told me the exact same thing! LOL "could be today... could be in 2 months.. but she sure is pregnant" Ugghhh LOLOL!!! ))
Ohhh Shannon this is getting downright painful!! This better be some outstaning looking foal for this sort of wait don't you think?? 
Full moon is coming up.. lets see if it will be THIS one. She does seem to like to act up during these full moons.. ;o)


----------



## mom2pride

It'll be full grown by the time it makes it's appearance...:shock::lol:


----------



## SallyRC123

my goodness! STILL no baby?!


----------



## Shannon T

come on mama we all want to see this baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwigirl

whats funny is that the thread reads New to Forum! By the time the foals born the OP will be green broke. lol.


----------



## msmaryy

Kiwi I was thinking just about the same thing the other day!! LOL

Nope no new foal yet, not even any signs of getting close to labor. She is HUGE and just wabbles around.. LOL poor thing! Full moon is the 19th and so is the boyfriends sisters birthday.. hmm?? At this point I am thinking we'll be lucky to see a foal at May!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador

could we get new pics???? I want to see how BIG she is.


----------



## kiwigirl

Pictures of the poor fat thing waddling around would be great. Then we should start a pool - I,m going with the 11th of Feb. That's my bet, any takers?


----------



## netty83

How about 8th June my birthday lol! Wow i just read this whole thread getting more and more excited as i got towards the last page thinking surely there will be a gorgeous picture at the end of it! This must be torture for you. The first post being back in october was it? I don't know how you are managing please tell me your not still keeping watch at night haha. Well When i did reach the end of this thread i was disappointed but hey i actually laughed out loud at the fact that everyone is hanging in there with you and checking in with you - this is great. SUBSCRIBING - hopefully not until June haha good luck!


----------



## cher40

Yes, post some new pics of her please.


----------



## tempest

When was/is her estimated due date?


----------



## DunOverIt

Maybe she was way off what ya'll thought. Even vets can't tell 100% if you didn't plan this one (which you didn't  )

I can't wait either way


----------



## cloudkisser




----------



## PrettyBlueOverYou

^ Nice haha


----------



## Chiilaa

lolololol


----------



## anshorsenut88

Hahaha I like the theme song! Yes yes pics please! Lol 

I am betting on next week. January 27th  That's my birthday!!


----------



## RedTree

Or what aboyt my birthday??
Feb 16th lol
I commented way back on page 3 lol I thought surely there would be a foal by now... obviously not.
I vote for pics as well 
And an update


----------



## Chiilaa

Ah by the looks of it, the foal will be closer to my birthday... 4th July lol


----------



## mom2pride

I vote for February 23rd...hubby's b-day! Can't vote for mine, as it's in November, bahahahahaha


----------



## Arksly

I'm guessing March 21st.


----------



## xeventer17

I say February 4th ;]


----------



## SidMit

January 22nd! My birthday of course.


----------



## corinowalk

February 4th...for my 31st birthday! C'mon girl, lets go!


----------



## Gizmo

could be a valentines baby


----------



## msmaryy

Not putting the alarm out just yet but I am thinking we may see the new foal by this weekend. Irish is pretty much off of her feed, bagged up and waxed over and her muscles are all jello. YES PLEASE let this be over!! LOL I will keep everyone posted with any changes.

I do believe the official foal watch has begun!!


----------



## msmaryy

Gizmo said:


> could be a valentines baby


 
Oh GIzmo that would have been cool!!


----------



## msmaryy

SidMit said:


> January 22nd! My birthday of course.


 
SidMit you may be the winner... We shall see what she does tomorrow. I am hoping this is not yet another false thing, although she hasn't done that in months really..


----------



## myhorsesonador

Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## Remi

Yay, can't wait to see.


----------



## cloudkisser

I'm sooo excited


----------



## mom2pride

yay...crossing fingers!!!


----------



## msmaryy

Just came in from checking her.. She is doing a lot of heavy breathing, REALLY bagged up and VERY affectionate (she's kind of that anyway but more now) She is up and down a bit too.. I will check her again in awhile. 

She does seem interested in her hay now though which sort of suprises me but she is a piggy! She's getting ready, I know she has to be. I have a feeling this is going to be a LONG weekend my friends! )) More later.


----------



## Chiilaa

Waiting waiting...


----------



## Arksly

Eeeek! Come on baby!


----------



## anshorsenut88

Oh well sounds like baby will be here soon!  Didn't make it to my b-day but that's ok. LOL Just wishing for a healthy baby and mom! Make sure to keep us updated on ANYTHING! Lol j/k ..... its so exciting!!! :-D


----------



## lilkitty90

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE come onnnnn BABY! lol


----------



## Gizmo

Oh yay! Sounds like she is ready! And like you said right after the full moon! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Sunny

Come on, Momma, push that baby out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk

C'mon Baby! Were ready for pictures!


----------



## Poseidon

I am finally going to subscribe to this! 

I hope the baby knows how many people are waiting for it. haha


----------



## anshorsenut88

I can't take it anymore! Please ... let us know if she had it.. :-D I can't help it, these horses drive me nuts when they have their babies. My mare would waddle around and held out so long(it was really only 4 days past her due date ... but that felt like a LIFETIME!) Hahaha


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Yup it sounds like shes started on her foaling. don't visit her too much because they prefer to do they're thing alone. Horse birth quite easily since they have a wide pelvis. Do you have a vet on call?

Sources: Worked at a vet clinic for 2 years and am now taking a Vet technician course


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I'll take it she had the baby. ;P


----------



## winstonsgrl

Congrats!


----------



## SallyRC123

Piccies pleeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## BansheeGirl

I have been reading this thread and am so excited about the foal! I'm hoping you get a palomino!


----------



## Arksly

How's she doing today? Any foal yet?


----------



## RedTree

has she had her baby??
we need pics


----------



## SkyeAngel

Wow, I've been quietly watching this thread for so long (Lurking, you might say, lol) I can't believe it's been so long! Have you had anything yet? ANYTHING?

I'm FINALLY subscribing properly....It MUST be soon....right?....RIGHT?

I hope it is...i'm nervous for you! x


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Well? Any baby??


----------



## dee

I've been waiting patiently, following this thread. My mare foaled last June, and had us all fooled. There were several times we were just positive she was in labor - getting up, laying down, not eating - and no baby. The day she foaled, she was up eating and play-fighting with her companion mare when I left for work. An hour later, hubby called to tell me we had an extra set of hooves in the pasture. Rain (the filly) was already up and around when he noticed!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

dee said:


> I've been waiting patiently, following this thread. My mare foaled last June, and had us all fooled. There were several times we were just positive she was in labor - getting up, laying down, not eating - and no baby. The day she foaled, she was up eating and play-fighting with her companion mare when I left for work. An hour later, hubby called to tell me we had an extra set of hooves in the pasture. Rain (the filly) was already up and around when he noticed!


aww thats really cool!! It happens really fast sometimes!


----------



## anshorsenut88

I agree, my mare fooled us. I was checking on her every couple hrs in the pasture by the house for the week she was due... the one day I fell asleep and didn't wake up until about 7 am (probably because of sleep deprivation) lol, she had it that morning about 5-6 am haha... what a lil sneak! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## msmaryy

I hear ya my friends!! She is acting like nothing at all is going on now!! LOL Ohhhh I don't like her very much right now..  Silly mare has to pop sooner or later!! My gosh! I am taking a relaxed view of it all at this point.. I will pay close attention as I always do but until she gives me anthing more to alert me I am going about my daily business (which includes sleep) LOL!!


----------



## mom2pride

Ahhhh drat it anyway!!! I was hoping to come on today and see cuteness overload pics of mom and baby...


----------



## Poseidon

I think you need to pull her aside and give her a talking to about this. Make sure she knows how many people are waiting to see the baby.


----------



## Lakotababii

Poseidon said:


> I think you need to pull her aside and give her a talking to about this. Make sure she knows how many people are waiting to see the baby.


I agree!! I am logging in daily hoping to see cute little baby pics  Come on Mama I wanna see a baby!!! OP I can't imagine!! what a little stinker that mare is


----------



## MyBrandy

LOL - the mare knows everyone is watching this thread, so she will deliver unexpectedly when noone is watching haha


----------



## SallyRC123

This mare needs bribing!


----------



## mom2pride

She needs Big Foot to give her a BIG hug!!!


----------



## msmaryy

LOL I have bribed her!! I have tried talking to her.. She just isn't cooperating at all!! She is a very stubborn mare.. bless her beautiful heart!! I am about to go out of my mind!! Dear Hunny has even gotten to the point of getting up early every morning and going out to check on her before coffee to see if the baby is here.. poor man!! LOL

I tell ya I have never seen such a thing. The farrier came the other day and laughed so hard.. said she was going to blow up!! He couldn't believe the baby hadn't been born yet. I told this mare that people from all over the world was waiting on this baby.. my gosh it is a celebrity already!! LOL

I PROMISE overloads of cute as soon as I get it out of her. I have camera's and video recorders ready to go!! This is just unreal! LOL If I didn't know better I'd say she was faking it!


----------



## cloudkisser

Can you take a pix of her now? I want to see her before she pops lol!!!


----------



## dee

My mother in law threatened to give me a bunch of exlax and take me for a ride at top speed across the pasture in our old pickup truck (1959 chevy apache - it was NOT built for comfort) just because my firstborn was a week late. 

We skipped the exlax part, but did have to go chase some cows down in the pickup truck...and it still didn't work. The only thing that worked was planting potatoes. I got three of the planned six rows planted before my back started to hurt...daughter was born the next day.

Maybe you could threaten to make her help you plant potatoes?


----------



## smrobs

Goodness Gracious, I'm gone for a couple of weeks and still no baby :roll:. Still waiting anxiously LOL.


----------



## kiwigirl

smrobs said:


> Goodness Gracious, I'm gone for a couple of weeks and still no baby :roll:. Still waiting anxiously LOL.


I been wondering where you at. Good to see you . Yep, still no baby though!


----------



## dee

smrobs said:


> Goodness Gracious, I'm gone for a couple of weeks and still no baby :roll:. Still waiting anxiously LOL.


Smrobs - so good to hear from you -thought you'd fallen off the face of the earth!


----------



## smrobs

I'm glad to be back


----------



## lilkitty90

i love our horse forum family!


----------



## ilovesonya

Jeez.... Still no baby?! We need a horseforum baby now! It is almost february!


----------



## anshorsenut88

...I told ya'll already... its going to be born on MY birthday!! :wink: LOL. Its in like 3 days so it could happen...


----------



## lilkitty90

i would love it if it was born on sparta's birthday. march 9th. or my b-day march 12th!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Still NOOOO baby. Mama is enjoying are suffering to much!


----------



## candandy49

Each of the 3 times we had my mare bred when she was going to foal she sprayed milk from her teats same as a fire sprinkler system would go off. The fronts of her back legs were sticky and covered with the milk. I was really worried she would lose all the colostrum/first milk before baby was born. She would start the spraying of milk early on in the morning and she delivered the foals that same night.

You might be looking for the milk to show like my mare did.


----------



## Gizmo

I'm actaully really surprised that with the wax build up on her teets that she didn't pop yet. That is a sign she is close. I think my neighbors Morgan mare starts drippling milk the night before she gives birth, she has been bred a few times now.


----------



## Speed Racer

Since you indicated you have cameras at the ready, how about some pictures of this mare?

It shouldn't be difficult to get them, and a mare that's almost 4 months overdue would greatly concern me.


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer said:


> Since you indicated you have cameras at the ready, how about some pictures of this mare?
> 
> It shouldn't be difficult to get them, and a mare that's almost 4 months overdue would greatly concern me.


I agree. Could you get another vet out for a second opinion? Seeing as how the mare was squirting milk in October, your vet proclaimed her full term in the beginning of December, and now it's nearing the end of January with no baby, I'd be getting fairly concerned.


----------



## Mike_User

msmaryy said:


> I PROMISE overloads of cute as soon as I get it out of her. I have camera's and video recorders ready to go!! This is just unreal!


Please do post pics of your pregnant mare! The many members who have been following along and sharing your excitement would love to see them! 



msmaryy said:


> LOL If I didn't know better I'd say she was faking it!


 :?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Waiting for photos.


----------



## lilkitty90

i was under the impression she didn't have a due date, because they didn't kno when she was bred.


----------



## Piaffe

I think everyone is starting a chant in their minds....pictures,pictures,PICTURES! Lol....

Cant wait to see mama and baby!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

lilkitty, OP stated earlier in the thread the vet told her the mare was full term when he checked her in the beginning of December. She also had a full bag all the way back as early as September/October. I just am starting to worry at this point something could potentially be wrong with the mare/foal.


----------



## lilkitty90

of course i'm a bit worried myself but i know mares can handle themselves well. problems do arise but not TOO often, and you do hear of mares bagging up quite a bit early. i also had a vet check my girl in December, and he told me "yup she's pregnant. she could have it tomarrow or a month from now.." and then out he pops in MARCH! maybe the vet wasnt the best at checking pregnant mares? only a guess. regardless i hope all is well with the mom and baby! and i do hope to see pictures very soon!


----------



## msmaryy

OK let me clear some things up here for people that are getting so concerned. NO we did not have a due date. This mare was a rescue from a hoarding situation and was in with 5 stallions and about 30 other mares. She came here and within a couple of weeks she bagged up and started acting as if she where in labor. We had NO way of knowing if she was due or not and being so malnurished (some mares and foals died) she could have been giving birth to a small foal. She was showing but not huge when this happened.

NOW yes I have had a vet look at her twice. Understand that a vet can only ESTIMATE how far along the mare is. This was his estimate.. "anytime". I have NO cause for alarm and it there were cause there would be a vet on my property now. We realized many of the pregnant mares went into false labor when they were taken away from the property and started on an appropriate diet.

So you can stop worrying, there is no due date, she is not in distress and everything is fine. This mare is not "4 months overdue". 

As for pics I will get some new ones as soon as I can. We have thunderstorms rolling through today and into the morning. I figure she will give birth in this weather! LOL that would be my luck. ) She was funny this morning she laid down and rolled around and then got about halfway up and started sort of rocking.. I thought oh my the big gal has gotten down and can't get back up.. LOL She figured out a way to itch her butt.. she was scratchin on the ground before she got back up!! LOL She is too adorable.

Thanks to everyone hanging in there with this. What a drama this has turned into!! LOL At least we were given these months to better ready that foal for delivery. I just knew we were going to lose it before had she really been in labor. I told her that all of her Aunties on the forum were getting as frustrated with her as I was and she'd best give in pop that foal out! 

))))


----------



## Speed Racer

lilkitty90 said:


> problems do arise but not TOO often


That is incorrect. I suggest you read the book _Blessed Are The Broodmares_, if you think having experienced one pregnancy makes you an expert.


----------



## msmaryy

Thanks hun! Yep same situation here! Yikes I hope we don't drag this into March! LOL :wink: It's all good!



lilkitty90 said:


> of course i'm a bit worried myself but i know mares can handle themselves well. problems do arise but not TOO often, and you do hear of mares bagging up quite a bit early. i also had a vet check my girl in December, and he told me "yup she's pregnant. she could have it tomarrow or a month from now.." and then out he pops in MARCH! maybe the vet wasnt the best at checking pregnant mares? only a guess. regardless i hope all is well with the mom and baby! and i do hope to see pictures very soon!


----------



## myhorsesonador

msmaryy said:


> OK let me clear some things up here for people that are getting so concerned. NO we did not have a due date. This mare was a rescue from a hoarding situation and was in with 5 stallions and about 30 other mares. She came here and within a couple of weeks she bagged up and started acting as if she where in labor. We had NO way of knowing if she was due or not and being so malnurished (some mares and foals died) she could have been giving birth to a small foal. She was showing but not huge when this happened.
> 
> NOW yes I have had a vet look at her twice. Understand that a vet can only ESTIMATE how far along the mare is. This was his estimate.. "anytime". I have NO cause for alarm and it there were cause there would be a vet on my property now. We realized many of the pregnant mares went into false labor when they were taken away from the property and started on an appropriate diet.
> 
> So you can stop worrying, there is no due date, she is not in distress and everything is fine. This mare is not "4 months overdue".
> 
> As for pics I will get some new ones as soon as I can. We have thunderstorms rolling through today and into the morning. I figure she will give birth in this weather! LOL that would be my luck. ) She was funny this morning she laid down and rolled around and then got about halfway up and started sort of rocking.. I thought oh my the big gal has gotten down and can't get back up.. LOL She figured out a way to itch her butt.. she was scratchin on the ground before she got back up!! LOL She is too adorable.
> 
> Thanks to everyone hanging in there with this. What a drama this has turned into!! LOL At least we were given these months to better ready that foal for delivery. I just knew we were going to lose it before had she really been in labor. I told her that all of her Aunties on the forum were getting as frustrated with her as I was and she'd best give in pop that foal out!
> 
> ))))


I hope she holds off for these storms to pass. I dont know about where you are but it looks really crappy here. Sonador is in her stall with a BIG ol' hay net. ::lol:


----------



## msmaryy

We're in Naples SW FL almost directly across from Miami. Yea you are getting the worst of it now, we're dealing with the small stuff so far.. we are waiting on what you have up there to get here.. YUCK!!!

Watching the news last night and seeing the weather report, dear hunny and I both said "that baby will come tomorrow night" LOL oh well... 

Stay dry my friend!




myhorsesonador said:


> I hope she holds off for these storms to pass. I dont know about where you are but it looks really crappy here. Sonador is in her stall with a BIG ol' hay net. ::lol:


----------



## lilkitty90

SR, i'm not an expert for you, but i believe you arn't either. honestly in the year and a half that i've been here on this forum, i don't believe 1 horse birth has went so bad that the foal or mare needed emergency care.. not 1 and thats a bunch of foals. i could be wron and if i am i'm sure those numbers don't exceed 1-3 1-3 foals lost in a year and a half? thats tiny odds so i stand by my statement. whether you agree or not. because you have an opinion the same as me. it's just not the same. so we gotta agree to disagree lol


----------



## mom2pride

smrobs said:


> I'm glad to be back


Yay you're back!!! the barn looks fabulous!!!


----------



## mom2pride

lilkitty90 said:


> SR, i'm not an expert for you, but i believe you arn't either. honestly in the year and a half that i've been here on this forum, i don't believe 1 horse birth has went so bad that the foal or mare needed emergency care.. not 1 and thats a bunch of foals. i could be wron and if i am i'm sure those numbers don't exceed 1-3 1-3 foals lost in a year and a half? thats tiny odds so i stand by my statement. whether you agree or not. because you have an opinion the same as me. it's just not the same. so we gotta agree to disagree lol


The owner of the paint stallion lost a paint mare and foal this last year :wink: (name slippin my mind). I think there were a few others as well, but I'm not remembering names or details at the moment.


----------



## myhorsesonador

mom2pride said:


> The owner of the paint stallion lost a paint mare and foal this last year :wink: (name slippin my mind). I think there were a few others as well, but I'm not remembering names or details at the moment.


That mare was older if I'm remembering right. That was poco some thing?


----------



## lilkitty90

Mom2pride. your right i remember now yeah it was poco she had that pretty mare. i know she got a new one now though right? but still thats only 1 in a year and a half. still pretty decent odds


----------



## mom2pride

lilkitty90 said:


> Mom2pride. your right i remember now yeah it was poco she had that pretty mare. i know she got a new one now though right? but still thats only 1 in a year and a half. still pretty decent odds


Not very good odds for the owner of that mare and foal though :wink: I know there were more than hers too...so definitely not just one. The one with the minis had alot of bad foalings last year too, and I do beleive she also lost a mare and foal as well.


----------



## PrettyBlueOverYou

Still no baby?


----------



## CarolynRosser

I am stoked to have found this website and I LOVE hearing about the babies, though its been like two years too late. Please check out my post? I have a bred mare that's driving me up a wall. Will be checking out this stream for a baby


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Still no photos?


----------



## RedTree

gosh she does know how to attract a crowd, heres hoping it's soon 

Or if she could hold out for my birthday  16th of Feb


----------



## CheyAut

lilkitty90 said:


> SR, i'm not an expert for you, but i believe you arn't either. honestly in the year and a half that i've been here on this forum, i don't believe 1 horse birth has went so bad that the foal or mare needed emergency care.. not 1 and thats a bunch of foals. i could be wron and if i am i'm sure those numbers don't exceed 1-3 1-3 foals lost in a year and a half? thats tiny odds so i stand by my statement. whether you agree or not. because you have an opinion the same as me. it's just not the same. so we gotta agree to disagree lol


Check out the foaling calendar at marestare... everytime you see an angel, that's a foal and/or mare who didn't make it. I just picked a random month.
Mare Stare Calendar

These are births that are attended, with owners who know what to do when something goes wrong, vet advice/help, ect.

My first foal didn't make it. My next two were fine. Then the next needed my help to reposition a leg in order for him to come out. The one after that didn't make it, ended up having to do a fetotomy, and the mare almost didn't make it. The next had his cord twisted, and speant 3 days/nights at the vet to save his life. The next was fine except getting an eye ulcer from her eyelashes rubbing her eye. Luckily the four last year were fine.


----------



## kiwigirl

Come on you guys. This is a nice waiting room thread. Here we are, all in the waiting room for this pretty little mare to have her baby. Lets not start discussing the negatives, a vet has been involved, the mare is now happy and well in herself. Th OP has dotted all the i's and crossed all the t's as best she can. Lets all just settle down and wait for the new arrival in expectation that all will be well. Nature will take it's course, one way or the other lets all expect the best result, hey.


----------



## Spyder

kiwigirl said:


> Come on you guys. This is a nice waiting room thread.


The problem with this waiting room is that all the doors are shut and locked and there is no release date.


----------



## franknbeans

kiwigirl said:


> Come on you guys. This is a nice waiting room thread. Here we are, all in the waiting room for this pretty little mare to have her baby. Lets not start discussing the negatives, a vet has been involved, the mare is now happy and well in herself. Th OP has dotted all the i's and crossed all the t's as best she can. Lets all just settle down and wait for the new arrival in expectation that all will be well. Nature will take it's course, one way or the other lets all expect the best result, hey.


Thanks Kiwi-exactly what I was thinking. Not the convo I would want to hear if I were the OP. Can be had on another thread if y'all want.:wink:


----------



## cloudkisser

Thought I would give our waiting room something cute to watch


----------



## RedTree

awww that was the cutest video, I love how the mare at the beginning didn't even care what the foal was doing lol she was like just stand up already 
and how the foal reacted when the mare went to roll


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Still waiting for mare photos.


----------



## Paint Meadow

aww...


----------



## Poseidon

Alwaysbehind said:


> Still waiting for mare photos.


Same..


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Poseidon said:


> Same..


OP was on the forum today too....


----------



## Poseidon

Alwaysbehind said:


> OP was on the forum today too....


Yeah. I've started checking that too whenever I get a bunch of email notices that there are posts in this thread. She's on the forum pretty often, just no updates here..


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I wish she would take one of her ever ready cameras or video cameras out and take us some shots of her mare.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I wish she would take one of her ever ready cameras or video cameras out and take us some shots of her mare.


Yes. One would think since she has banks of cameras set up to film the birth, as well as the mare and foal afterward, she could certainly snap a few and download them now.

I worry for the mare. Any mare that's been squirting milk for 4 going on 5 months is a dire concern. At least to me.


----------



## wannahorse22

Maybe the mare is actually a cow in disguise.


----------



## Arksly

I don't think I can handle this much longer. I'm going to have to fly down to Florida and see her myself!


----------



## cloudkisser

Arksly said:


> I don't think I can handle this much longer. I'm going to have to fly down to Florida and see her myself!


 hahahaha! be sure to take lots of pix for us!!!! loooool


----------



## Piaffe

Cant wait to see the preggo mommy! OP could you take at least just a couple pics? 

...............?


----------



## Whisper22

I'm only commenting because I want to subscribe to this thread but can't figure out how without posting. I've done it once before but don't remember what I did LOL, I'm a noob. So if someone wants to help me out for the future that would be great, thanks.


----------



## PrettyBlueOverYou

Click on thread tools on the top of this thread and the subscribe button is there  took me a while to find it too.


----------



## AlexS

Speed Racer said:


> Yes. One would think since she has banks of cameras set up to film the birth, as well as the mare and foal afterward, she could certainly snap a few and download them now.



I think at this point, she can't take pics as she knows she has been caught out. I imagine that she is hoping everyone will just forget about it.


----------



## lilkitty90

honestly guys. this is why people get run off of our nice forum. you guys need to be a bit more respectful. she said the weather has been bad and she couldn't get out yet. just because she is a new member doesn't mean you have any reason less to believe her than if it was someone who has been here awhile such as SR or Smrobs or someone of that sort. cut the girl a break and don't be so offensive. i know your worried like we all are. but thats not the way to get an update. show some manners and some respect will you. i respect you all but sometimes i wish you guys could be a bit more nicer to the new people so our community can grow alittle.


----------



## Indyhorse

lilkitty90 said:


> honestly guys. this is why people get run off of our nice forum. you guys need to be a bit more respectful. she said the weather has been bad and she couldn't get out yet. just because she is a new member doesn't mean you have any reason less to believe her than if it was someone who has been here awhile such as SR or Smrobs or someone of that sort. cut the girl a break and don't be so offensive. i know your worried like we all are. but thats not the way to get an update. show some manners and some respect will you. i respect you all but sometimes i wish you guys could be a bit more nicer to the new people so our community can grow alittle.



Lilkitty, since you are the resident expert....

At what point does a "new member" stop being new? This member joined in September.

At what point are we "allowed" to start questioning the validity of someone's story, if 4 months isn't long enough?


----------



## lilkitty90

well honestly i consider her new since this is basically her only thread, and the only place she has posted. i just say give her a chance. if it was me and i was legit but i didn't have all the time to post or not really enough to update. i'd honestly probably not come back because of all the rudeness. but maybe thats just me.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Indyhorse said:


> Lilkitty, since you are the resident expert....
> 
> At what point does a "new member" stop being new? This member joined in September.
> 
> At what point are we "allowed" to start questioning the validity of someone's story, if 4 months isn't long enough?


 
I also want to add the the wether came and went. It's back to being 70 dagrees in the day time now, and she is farther south than I am. I actualy got worse weather than her and I was still able to get out to the barn to feed Sona. 

I have to agree some thing is weird. If her mare is prego it's proably a miss carage at this point.


----------



## Spyder

Indyhorse said:


> Lilkitty, since you are the resident expert....
> 
> At what point does a "new member" stop being new? This member joined in September.
> 
> At what point are we "allowed" to start questioning the validity of someone's story, if 4 months isn't long enough?


When the physical facts submitted by the OP does not match up with the known facts that any vet would agree is possible.

That is why I said this waiting room has all the doors that are shut and locked and there is no release date.


----------



## Indyhorse

Exactly, myhorsesonador. Bad weather or no, I assume she is still going out to the barn to care and feed for the horse - how hard is it to snap a picture or two while you are there? She is still coming on the forums, so she is not without computer access, either.

I am just concerned at this point for the well being of the mare and foal - and concerned about the OP's apparent lack of concern. There are several things mentioned on this thread, that, if they are true, should be a real cause for concern at this point. I hope the OP is taking that seriously and gets a vet out to see this mare.

Spyder, my point exactly. You are right on that one.


----------



## mom2pride

Still waiting on pics...mare or mare and foal!!!


----------



## Poseidon

lilkitty90 said:


> well honestly i consider her new since this is basically her only thread, and the only place she has posted. i just say give her a chance. if it was me and i was legit but i didn't have all the time to post or not really enough to update. i'd honestly probably not come back because of all the rudeness. but maybe thats just me.


This isn't her only thread. She has another one in Horse Talk or Off Topic, can't remember which. And she started one about Horse Chat somewhere. She also comments in a handful of other threads. 

And I would assume she has a bit of time because she's on here often. You can go on a profile and see the last time they were on the HF.


----------



## Gizmo

Idk. I don't think she is lying, someone else knew the horse on here from the beginning and everything.


----------



## RedTree

come on guys, I think its legit as Gizmo said someone else on here knows the mare and was thinking of adopting one from the same place.
Just be patient, OP will post when shes ready 
I am anxiety waiting photos 
And an update


----------



## anshorsenut88

Ok Ok, ya'll have to calm down.... I've always heard its a bad idea to "assume" anything about someone. For all you who are worried about the mare, I'm sure she does take this issue of foaling very seriously. She sounds like a very nice lady and obviously because she took in this horse as a rescue. Don't assume she is a bad person and doesn't care for this mom and baby, and don't assume that she doesn't have more important things to do than put a pic up of the mare. I understand where she is coming from... I work over 40 hours a week and barely have enough energy to go out and see my "kids" when I get home, feed, and make me some dinner. I will get online to check out new stuff occasionally. However, I do have a life outside of this forum and I'm sure she probably does too. Yes even if she is on the computer a lot she may not feel up to trying to get good pics and upload them to her computer than upload to this forum.... trust me I've been there a time or two. All I am saying is give her the benefit of the doubt she is trying and being a good person. My one word of advice is not to assume anything...it can cause problems and misconceptions that should have never been there in the first place. I really don't think she feels we are being rude.... at least I didn't get that impression. If I had received the same posts on one of my topics I wouldn't have felt that way. I am sure that this mare is just stressing her out because of it taking so long lol. And the same with all of us. ;-)


----------



## Gizmo

anshorsenut88 said:


> Ok Ok, ya'll have to calm down.... I've always heard its a bad idea to "assume" anything about someone. For all you who are worried about the mare, I'm sure she does take this issue of foaling very seriously. She sounds like a very nice lady and obviously because she took in this horse as a rescue. Don't assume she is a bad person and doesn't care for this mom and baby, and don't assume that she doesn't have more important things to do than put a pic up of the mare. I understand where she is coming from... I work over 40 hours a week and barely have enough energy to go out and see my "kids" when I get home, feed, and make me some dinner. I will get online to check out new stuff occasionally. However, I do have a life outside of this forum and I'm sure she probably does too. Yes even if she is on the computer a lot she may not feel up to trying to get good pics and upload them to her computer than upload to this forum.... trust me I've been there a time or two. All I am saying is give her the benefit of the doubt she is trying and being a good person. My one word of advice is not to assume anything...it can cause problems and misconceptions that should have never been there in the first place. I really don't think she feels we are being rude.... at least I didn't get that impression. If I had received the same posts on one of my topics I wouldn't have felt that way. I am sure that this mare is just stressing her out because of it taking so long lol. And the same with all of us. ;-)


I agree. You know I really want to get more pictures of Gizmo but I forget to get my camera. She just might be forgetting and I think she was either just buying her foaling camera or just barely setting it up. So lets not assume anything and get huffy about it. I know some people are really worried about the foal and everything and she has said that the vet has been out. Its really all we can do right now and we will have to see what the outcome is.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

What if her mare did miscarry? I would be deeply upset if my mare did. What if the mare started to foal & died? What if she was too upset to post about it? Jut look at all the possibilities.. Keep an opened mind about things.


----------



## msmaryy

Alrighty. I have to tell you I am not on this thread lately because some people have become rather rude and are under some assumption they are far wiser than they really are.

FIRST, Speed Racer once you know everything then you may post as you are all knowing. I NEVER SAID SHE WAS SQUIRTING MILK FOR THE LAST FOUR MONTHS! You can take your "concern" and use it somewhere else I do not need yours! My vet was here yet again today and everything is FINE!

We had NO IDEA when the foal was due. I HAVE SAID THIS MORE THAN ENOUGH!! I am a VERY good owner and am confident of MY OWN ABILITIES to take care of things THANK YOU. If you don't like this "Speed Racer" Please take your snarky know nothing comments elsewhere, maybe where someone thinks you matter. I do not, you do NOT impress me with your attempts to bully people, OH YES I have noticed your pityful attempts at pushing people around. Not this chick lady, so back the hell off!

I am on here on occassion and nope I am sorry I have not been able to get some pics on here yet. With a couple of days of really bad weather and the fact that I work 50+ DAYLIGHT hours a week (on here but not with the flippin horse while I work) I am so very sorry that I have not been able to accomidate everyone with photos yet this week. If you would be SO KIND as to allow me to the weekend when I can have some daylight hours to get some nice pics of the mare I will be happy to do so but PLEASE STOP WITH THE FOOLISH POSTS.

If you don't want to follow the thread then don't. I try not to post more than I need to on her progress. Honestly, tonight I wish I had never posted the one in September because although there are MANY wonderful people on here I am seeing some typical "I know everything and I want to attack anyone" types. I have no time for you. I am a ver responsible horse owner and have been for almost 30 years. I am well aware of what I need to do and I do it. 

So if you are here to attack, be rude or just show how stupid you are then you may leave the thread. Those of you that are so very wonderful and friendly, I am so very very sorry for this post. But REALLY .. some people need to get a hobby!


----------



## SidMit

^^Yay!! Good job OP! I hate when the snarky's come in and ruin a post. Way to stand up for yourself. I do think since people can hide behind a computer screen they can just get plain rude. I for one would love to see your mare and her baby. Even if you have to do it in a PM. 

Cheers!


----------



## RedTree

Thanks for the update 
I do feel sorry at how some people have attacked you, it's not fair.
I hope everything goes well with your mare and foal and you do keep updating us. 
I have personally never experianced a mare birth and want to learn as much as possible.


----------



## msmaryy

SidMit I am SO very sorry for being so rude. I am not typically like that and it sure takes a lot for me to get that way. I will honestly try (I am sure I will) get some updated photos of my walking water balloon for everyone that cares this weekend. I thank you for your kind words and it is people like you that make this forum so enjoyable.

I will assure everyone that this mare is in NO WAY in danger and is getting a great deal of my vet's attention at my request. There is nothing wrong.. NOTHING.




SidMit said:


> ^^Yay!! Good job OP! I hate when the snarky's come in and ruin a post. Way to stand up for yourself. I do think since people can hide behind a computer screen they can just get plain rude. I for one would love to see your mare and her baby. Even if you have to do it in a PM.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## SidMit

msmaryy said:


> SidMit I am SO very sorry for being so rude. I am not typically like that and it sure takes a lot for me to get that way. I will honestly try (I am sure I will) get some updated photos of my walking water balloon for everyone that cares this weekend. I thank you for your kind words and it is people like you that make this forum so enjoyable.
> 
> I will assure everyone that this mare is in NO WAY in danger and is getting a great deal of my vet's attention at my request. There is nothing wrong.. NOTHING.


Oh no, I do not think you were being rude at all. You were just standing up for yourself.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

OP i'm glad you stuck up for yourself and your walking water balloon. 
I love your up-dates and hearing about your soon to be mommy. Thank you for up dating up tonight.


----------



## Scoope

I've been following this thread, although have not posted before now as I do not like to get caught up in drama - I just wanted to say that we are not all like that msmaryy, the vast majority of us are supportive and genuinely interested in what is going on. Some things that are posted that may appear as malicious are only posted out of concern for the mare and foal.

Also , those of us who are skeptical of your sincerity and truthfulness are only this way because other people in the past have started threads like this and been lieing through their teeth. I think it is a case of once you have been burnt the first time, or even the first several times , it makes a person very wary. I am not saying that you are like this at all - just that , people in the past have.Nobody likes to be lied to.

Thinking back on other threads - a photograph is by no means proof of anything, anybody can get a photo from anywhere on the internet - as we are all well aware - and so I think to pressure somebody for a photograph to get them to 'prove' their worth is alittle deluded. I for one , am just curious to see mother - I, as well as many others , love to see a expectant mama, and of course , everybody loves a new foal.

Please do not judge us harshly as I am sure that nobody meant to be malicious towards you - emotion is hard to convey in written text , and we all have bad days.

All the best to you and the expectant mother - I for one , hope it all goes well when it does eventually happen.


----------



## msmaryy

Hey RedTree!

I will be sure to get some pics up this weekend. I am sure everything is going to be just fine, she is very healthy now and honestly I am so grateful for these months that I thought I wasn't going to have with her still in foal. I mean I wouldn't breed any mare right now but if one is already in the making then it is our job to be sure it gets every chance to be healthy and happy. With these extra months we have been able to increase those chances with good nutrition and exercise. 

So many mares and foals did not make it out alive from that hoarder. It was truly a very very sad situation.





RedTree said:


> Thanks for the update
> I do feel sorry at how some people have attacked you, it's not fair.
> I hope everything goes well with your mare and foal and you do keep updating us.
> I have personally never experianced a mare birth and want to learn as much as possible.


----------



## RedTree

thats great to hear 
Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Arksly

Sigh, I guess I won't have to fly to Florida. It's supposed to get cold here again this weekend....  -20 tomorrow. Wooooo.


----------



## Piaffe

OP- if you thought any of my posts were rude I am sorry...they were not meant that way at all. I reread them and I see how they could have been taken badly. I am honestly excited to see your mare/foal!


----------



## msmaryy

Arksly said:


> Sigh, I guess I won't have to fly to Florida. It's supposed to get cold here again this weekend....  -20 tomorrow. Wooooo.


 
Oh no I didn't mean to disrupt your travel plans!! LOL COME ON DOWN!! It was an amazing day today, I was sooooo upset I had to waste my time working I will tell you!! I just hope this weekend is half as nice..


----------



## Spyder

msmaryy said:


> Alrighty. I have to tell you I am not on this thread lately because some people have become rather rude and are under some assumption they are far wiser than they really are.
> 
> FIRST, Speed Racer once you know everything then you may post as you are all knowing. I NEVER SAID SHE WAS SQUIRTING MILK FOR THE LAST FOUR MONTHS! You can take your "concern" and use it somewhere else I do not need yours! My vet was here yet again today and everything is FINE!
> 
> We had NO IDEA when the foal was due. I HAVE SAID THIS MORE THAN ENOUGH!! I am a VERY good owner and am confident of MY OWN ABILITIES to take care of things THANK YOU. If you don't like this "Speed Racer" Please take your snarky know nothing comments elsewhere, maybe where someone thinks you matter. I do not, you do NOT impress me with your attempts to bully people, OH YES I have noticed your pityful attempts at pushing people around. Not this chick lady, so back the hell off!
> 
> I am on here on occassion and nope I am sorry I have not been able to get some pics on here yet. With a couple of days of really bad weather and the fact that I work 50+ DAYLIGHT hours a week (on here but not with the flippin horse while I work) I am so very sorry that I have not been able to accomidate everyone with photos yet this week. If you would be SO KIND as to allow me to the weekend when I can have some daylight hours to get some nice pics of the mare I will be happy to do so but PLEASE STOP WITH THE FOOLISH POSTS.
> 
> If you don't want to follow the thread then don't. I try not to post more than I need to on her progress. Honestly, tonight I wish I had never posted the one in September because although there are MANY wonderful people on here I am seeing some typical "I know everything and I want to attack anyone" types. I have no time for you. I am a ver responsible horse owner and have been for almost 30 years. I am well aware of what I need to do and I do it.
> 
> So if you are here to attack, be rude or just show how stupid you are then you may leave the thread. Those of you that are so very wonderful and friendly, I am so very very sorry for this post. But REALLY .. some people need to get a hobby!


Posted Sept 20th



msmaryy said:


> She seems to have come along very nicely this past couple of months with her pregnancy.
> *She started bagging up about a month ago and I noticed last week that her belly had "dropped". Saturday I found that she had waxed over* and tonight when I checked on her she was panting and her vulva was totally relaxed. I am thinking (especially with the full moon coming) we are going to have a baby any time now.


This usually means that birth is due within 2-3 days but could come up to 7 days later.

Posted 3



msmaryy said:


> *Now tonight her udders are massive and milk is squirting every which way.*. She's a bit restless and breathing a little heavy. It was a bit earlier that I made these observations so we shall see how things progress in the night.. I am NOT getting my hopes up because this is one stubborn mare BUT if I see any changes I will let you all know.
> 
> ))



This means that birth is within 1 day max or imminent.

Posted Oct 5



msmaryy said:


> I am soooooo upset!!!! I went out to check on the mare this morning as usual.. Now mind you she has been bagged up and leaking milk FOREVER now... Her udders look almost like they have shriveled up to nothing.. WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT??? Has anyone ever heard of such a thing happening??
> 
> I sure wish I knew when this mare was bred... exactly... I may be going through this for months.. / ugghhhhh


This usually means the mare had a false pregnancy all along or she aborted!


Posted Oct 22



msmaryy said:


> Ok I had the pro's out today to check this silly mare out. It has been agreed that because she was so malurished when we got her that it threw her body into overload when she started getting really good feed and that made her system start producing milk and preparing her for foaling.. Ahh but as the month or two went on she balanced out and settled down and that is why she dried back up. !



Your "pros" are just who? No vet would give you that statement. I have seen starved pregnant mares and that is very unlikely to happen.

Posted Dec 14



msmaryy said:


> Anyway, I had the vet out today and he said she is about full term now and it could be any time OR it could be another month. LOL At least we know we aren't all crazy and just have an oddly fat horse here. So keep those fingers crossed for a healthy baby and hopefully a not so cold time for delivery. !


The only real way to know is by ultrasound. I have known vets even at a late stage make errors so palpitation even with an experienced vet can fool the best of them.

Posted Jan 21



msmaryy said:


> Not putting the alarm out just yet but I am thinking we may see the new foal by this weekend. Irish is pretty much off of her feed, bagged up and waxed over and her muscles are all jello. YES PLEASE let this be over!! LOL I will keep everyone posted with any changes.
> 
> I do believe the official foal watch has begun!!



Mares just don't squirt milk all over then 3 months later wax over.


To sum up *IF *this mare was pregnant it probably already slipped the foal. Mares will develop false pregnancies when around other pregnant mares.
Starved mares are more likely to slip a foal. Ultrasound would have been the way to go to determine IF the mare is or was pregnant.

And before you state I don't know anything. I have my own stallion, worked with healthy and not so healthy pregnant mares and none would exhibit symptoms like you are describing. 

I would also like to advise you that being rude to our members does not engraciate (sp) yourself. *Even our ADMIN asked for pictures of your PREGNANT mare *and I know for a fact it doesn't take that much time.


----------



## AlexS

I was ruder to you that Speed Racer was, I suggested that you were probably hiding as I did not think that it was likely that your mare could have been showing all those signs for that amount of time. 

You have to remember that most of us here do not know you, have no idea of your age or experience level and we can only go off what you are telling us. This might not sound nice, but I do not intend to be mean, but many of us would likely care more about an unknown horses well being than the feelings of an unknown person. That's why we are here because we love our horses. 

This thread only got 'nasty' and I don't really think it did (but I am not on the receiving end of it) because people were worried about your mare and you were on this forum but not making comments in this thread. 

Let me try to give you an example, if I posted a thread about 'I think my kid might have a heart condition', went on to say that a Dr had seen him and thought that he might, but didn't know how bad it was. Then I posted comments about how he is short of breathe, then I disappeared. Wouldn't you be worried? I think you would be posting questions too. I believe the same thing happened here, people were worried about your mare. 

You started a thread that caused people to be worried about your mare, and then you disappeared from posting in it, while you were logging on to this forum. I will leave the confusing aspects to Spyder as she has covered it well. 

I don't believe that Speed Racer, Spyder or myself, or anyone else for that matter would like to run you off the forum or be mean to you, I believe we all share a common interest in the welfare of your mare.


----------



## apachiedragon

I also think a lot of us are frustrated because the thread has been going on for months, and for months people have been asking for pictures of the mare, and the only pictures you have posted in the entire 28 pages are pictures of another of your horses that you said you got from another website. Surely you can see why this would have some of us suspicious, especially given the other confusing and contradicting information, and have others of us nearly pulling our hair out waiting?

I am also anxious to see pictures of you mare.


----------



## maura

Spyder, 

It's been a long time since I've been involved in breeding, so I'm curious, how much does an ultrasound cost? The portable, on farm kind? I seem to remember it was $75 - $100 back in the day, but that was when the vet would come and ultrasound multiple mares in a single visit. 

Also, it's incredibly difficult to get January or February foals without putting a mare under lights, cycling her with hormone injections or both. Ask the entire TB industry! I really find it hard to believe that an accidentally bred or pasture bred mare would be foaling in January or February, even if bred on her foal heat. And if her foal heat was in January, that would mean she was artificially cycled previously, not likely for the mare you describe. 

To the OP, I would seriously consider the ultrasound. If you've been watching this mare expectantly for all this time, I would consider it a huge relief and "cheap sleep" to 1.) know for sure there was still a foal in there 2.) exactly when she's due. 

Good luck.


----------



## Indyhorse

You know, I can understand how if can be annoying and things drag out like you aren't expecting them to. I had a 30 something long page thread last year, because my mare showed some very early signs of foaling, I'm sure some people here remember it. I thought she was showing signs of foaling as early as January, she didn't end up foaling until April. She was also pasture bred, and had no known breeding date. 

But I took people's concern on this forum as reasonable, and their advice soundly given. I never got defensive or angry when they asked for questions or pictures - I had posted on here wanting advice, after all! On the advice of another poster I had an ultrasound done, and from that ultrasound my vet was able to get an accurate gestational age on the foal, giving me a more specific time to look for in terms of delivery. I was also posting pictures of the dam every couple days, the entire time from when the thread was posted, until my mare delivered in April. I had the vet out several times, and posted what he had to say on each visit. (And funny thing is, he never looked at my mare and just said "she is just fine." He usually had a lot more descriptive language used in the situation.)

You claim the vet pronounced the mare full term in December. How did he decide that? Did he do an ultrasound, x ray, or palpitation? What has he been doing on these visits? If the mare was full term in December, (meaning, if what you said was true), then the fact that she hadn't delivered yet IS concerning. You stating angrily "the vet said she's fine" doesn't do much to to ease our concerns.

We have all asked for pictures, multiple times. As Spyder pointed out, even the Administrator has requested pictures. You said you have cameras in the barn ready to go, why are you not able to snap a few shots for us when you are out there feeding tonight? It would really lay a lot of this drama you aren't appreciating to rest, if you could only prove that the mare does in fact exist and looks late stage pregnancy like you claim her to be. 

However, if this is all made up, it would make perfect sense that you continue to be unable to provide any photos. But do be aware a making things up about yourself, your horses, to garner "attention" or create drama here is against the stated rules of the forums.

If the negativity of some of these posts are bothering you so much - just cough up a few pictures. This isn't an unreasonable request.


----------



## franknbeans

Folks-the OP said she needed the weekend (daylight) to get pics. I can certainly understand that. It is only 10:30 Saturday am-please give her a chance. I can appreciate y'all's concern, but frankly, you have been a bit rude. People do have lives, after all. And that does NOT take away from them loving and caring for their horses-just bc they don't have time to take a pic, download it, then upload it....takes time. 
Mary-we are all just concerned about your mare. I can appreciate that you can only go by the advice you are getting from your vet, and his assessment. But maybe, just maybe, it is time to look at some of the options. Maybe it IS time for an ultrasound. Or, perhaps another vets opinion. Never hurts to ask, IMO. This has to be incredibly hard on you also, all the uncertainty. Personally, I would be going nuts!


----------



## Spyder

maura said:


> Spyder,
> 
> It's been a long time since I've been involved in breeding, so I'm curious, how much does an ultrasound cost? The portable, on farm kind? I seem to remember it was $75 - $100 back in the day, but that was when the vet would come and ultrasound multiple mares in a single visit.
> 
> Also, it's incredibly difficult to get January or February foals without putting a mare under lights, cycling her with hormone injections or both. Ask the entire TB industry! I really find it hard to believe that an accidentally bred or pasture bred mare would be foaling in January or February, even if bred on her foal heat. And if her foal heat was in January, that would mean she was artificially cycled previously, not likely for the mare you describe.
> 
> To the OP, I would seriously consider the ultrasound. If you've been watching this mare expectantly for all this time, I would consider it a huge relief and "cheap sleep" to 1.) know for sure their was still a foal in there 2.) exactly when she's due.
> 
> Good luck.


I am not in your area so not sure just how much an ultrasound costs, but it is the *SAFEST* (non intrusive)and easiest ways to determine if there is a foal and how far along it is.

To get a Feb foal the mare would have had to have mated in DEC-JAN and although it is possible naturally it is highly unlikely. The male's testosterone is very low and most mares just don't come into heat NATURALLY ( at least in NA).

Rescue sites just don't induce mating at this time of the year.

I personally think that IF a foal was there it has slipped.


----------



## momo3boys

Spdyer I am sorry but I don't think you are being fair. I have two pasture bred horses that were both born in January, and they have a brother that was born in February. All from a hoarding situation and bad fences. I live in NE so not exactly a warm sunny climate.

Please let msmaryy do what she needs to do. She has already had a vet out and everything is fine. She will get us pics as soon as she can.

I joined this forum to gain information about my horse and become part of a community. It saddens me that people would be mean to someone who is trying hard to be part of this community and get support for her endeavors. If you are not going to be encouraging go away. This thread is for nothing else than those who are interested is seeing this wonderful new life come into the world, and encourage the person who is responsible for this mare.


----------



## corinowalk

So mom, would you rather we not voice our concerns? I can assure you that no one is doing it out of meanness. It comes from honestly being concerned that something has gone wrong with this pregnancy.


----------



## momo3boys

corino, it isn't not voicing concerns, its voicing them over and over and over, after the OP has already answered them! When she gets a chance she will post pics, until then we wait.


----------



## Spyder

momo3boys said:


> Spdyer I am sorry but I don't think you are being fair. I have two pasture bred horses that were both born in January, and they have a brother that was born in February. All from a hoarding situation and bad fences. I live in NE so not exactly a warm sunny climate.
> 
> Please let msmaryy do what she needs to do. She has already had a vet out and everything is fine. She will get us pics as soon as she can.
> 
> I joined this forum to gain information about my horse and become part of a community. It saddens me that people would be mean to someone who is trying hard to be part of this community and get support for her endeavors. If you are not going to be encouraging go away. This thread is for nothing else than those who are interested is seeing this wonderful new life come into the world, and encourage the person who is responsible for this mare.



So what you are saying is

If you have experience in breeding and the time line involved and have worked with MULTIPLE mares of many kinds, been there with foaling and handling and breeding of stallions that I should leave because I am not giving facts that support what she is telling us.

I have no problem at all in leaving this forum...none at all.


----------



## Indyhorse

Spyder said:


> So what you are saying is
> 
> If you have experience in breeding and the time line involved and have worked with MULTIPLE mares of many kinds, been there with foaling and handling and breeding of stallions that I should leave because I am not giving facts that support what she is telling us.
> 
> I have no problem at all in leaving this forum...none at all.


Well of course! Because the facts you are giving don't back up the OP's unrealistic claims. No one wants the TRUTH here! :lol: You are only welcomed if you are willing to join in playing make-believe!


----------



## corinowalk

See mom, the way I see it is, the OP came here to get advice on foaling. She has gotten some great advice. The people who have voiced their concerns are life long horse people. They *know* about these things. If they have concerns, the OP should also. 

I don't want to pile on the OP, that isn't my intention. I would love to hear that this mare safely delivered a happy healthy over due foal and all was well. I have been following this thread since day 1. I am just concerned.


----------



## Whisper22

msmaryy said:


> Alrighty. I have to tell you I am not on this thread lately because some people have become rather rude and are under some assumption they are far wiser than they really are.
> 
> FIRST, Speed Racer once you know everything then you may post as you are all knowing. I NEVER SAID SHE WAS SQUIRTING MILK FOR THE LAST FOUR MONTHS! You can take your "concern" and use it somewhere else I do not need yours! My vet was here yet again today and everything is FINE!
> 
> We had NO IDEA when the foal was due. I HAVE SAID THIS MORE THAN ENOUGH!! I am a VERY good owner and am confident of MY OWN ABILITIES to take care of things THANK YOU. If you don't like this "Speed Racer" Please take your snarky know nothing comments elsewhere, maybe where someone thinks you matter. I do not, you do NOT impress me with your attempts to bully people, OH YES I have noticed your pityful attempts at pushing people around. Not this chick lady, so back the hell off!
> 
> I am on here on occassion and nope I am sorry I have not been able to get some pics on here yet. With a couple of days of really bad weather and the fact that I work 50+ DAYLIGHT hours a week (on here but not with the flippin horse while I work) I am so very sorry that I have not been able to accomidate everyone with photos yet this week. If you would be SO KIND as to allow me to the weekend when I can have some daylight hours to get some nice pics of the mare I will be happy to do so but PLEASE STOP WITH THE FOOLISH POSTS.
> 
> If you don't want to follow the thread then don't. I try not to post more than I need to on her progress. Honestly, tonight I wish I had never posted the one in September because although there are MANY wonderful people on here I am seeing some typical "I know everything and I want to attack anyone" types. I have no time for you. I am a ver responsible horse owner and have been for almost 30 years. I am well aware of what I need to do and I do it.
> 
> So if you are here to attack, be rude or just show how stupid you are then you may leave the thread. Those of you that are so very wonderful and friendly, I am so very very sorry for this post. But REALLY .. some people need to get a hobby!


LOL I LOVE THIS! I haven't seen anyone stick up for themselve quite like that yet, but I love it. I was just on last night and there are 4 more pages of almost nothing but haters. Some seem to be concerned but are definately not nice about it and the others are just plain rude, demanding things and then bitching when they don't get it. So if you really care about the horses on this forum try being nice and respectful from start to finish so that someone will want to take your advice.


----------



## lilkitty90

there is a such thing as too much worry. i say at least give her the weekend for pictures like she asked, and i hope a happy and healthy foal will come shortly after.

and spyder. i'd honestly hate to see you leave. i do enjoy reading your knowledgeable post most of the time.


----------



## MIEventer

> I have no problem at all in leaving this forum...none at all.


I'm with ya on that one. But I agree with lilkitty - I love ya, and I would hate to see you leave.


----------



## wannahorse22

Hey! I have an idea!

Starting at this post, we all stop arguing with eachother. It's stupid and takes away from the original reason for the thread. If you don't agree with something in this thread, just simply shut your mouth and leave.

I know it's hard- but I think if we all give 110% we can do it!


----------



## lilkitty90

hehe wannahorse22 i absolutely love our horse forum community, Indy, SR, Always, and spyder and EVERYONE else and i love how we can argue and bicker but still come together.


----------



## wannahorse22

We come together becasue we all have one thing in common- HORSES!! lol!


----------



## CarolynRosser

I think we are all in agreement on one thing... Please post pictures!


----------



## Spyder

Whisper22 said:


> LOL I LOVE THIS! I haven't seen anyone stick up for themselve quite like that yet, but I love it. I was just on last night and there are* 4 more pages of almost nothing but haters.* Some seem to be concerned but are definately not nice about it and the others are just plain rude, demanding things and then bitching when they don't get it. *I think we have some 5 year olds that learned to use mommy's computer.* I am pretty new to the forum as well but what I've noticed quick is the long list of these types that show up every time, usually the same ones. No one is going to take your advice once *you've been a b*****, so if you really care about the horses on this forum try being nice and respectful from start to finish so that someone will want to take your advice.



I laid out the points expressed by the OP and my answer to them.

I called no one names or referred to them as being little kids in grown up clothes..

PLEASE be aware there is an etiquette policy here and if you have a problem with a post then report it. By posting this "hate" post you are only doing what you are complaining about.


----------



## msmaryy

Here are your precious photos. I am sure someone will have something nasty to say about them so go ahead and have your time. I can not believe that some of you feel that you have more knowledge than 2 vets and a breeder. WOW you all must be something in your own little worlds.

Now STOP being children and shut up. I don't even want some of you on this thread as I am seeing a pattern of hatefulness where ever you go..

Excuse me while I go have a LIFE!


----------



## msmaryy

Oh and by the way. Foal pics will be sent PM to those that are not hateful and rude.. So if by chance you're hanging around to see those after being so nasty to me and others on here you may now LEAVE... the doors are unlocked and there is a way out.


----------



## ilovesonya

She is looking really good! And close! Her belly is starting to get that v shape!

I understand your frustration with some of the members as well. The same members were posting hateful things to me when I was waiting on my mare to foal as well as after :*(

Thank you for posting these pictures! The baby makes her look really good! Safe foaling when she does decide to go!


----------



## Whisper22

Spyder said:


> I laid out the points expressed by the OP and my answer to them.
> 
> I called no one names or referred to them as being little kids in grown up clothes..
> 
> PLEASE be aware there is an etiquette policy here and if you have a problem with a post then report it. By posting this "hate" post you are only doing what you are complaining about.


There is always a nicer way to put things and I felt that your post was mocking her only to say what you really thought at the end. It was unecessarily rude when it could have so easily been put in a more caring manner. I was not saying anyone was wrong in the advice they were giving, only it was rudely put. You are not the only one and my post wasn't singling you out. 
Even more rude than that is someone asking for pictures and because they don't get them right away proceed to call the OP a liar. I find it funny that you think that is ok but calling them out on their childish behavior is not. I am absolutely doing what I am complaining about, the only didfference is I'm doing it in support of someone else, not just to be a jerk. There are too many of those on this forum and it gets really old.
Like I previously stated, if you want someone to really take your advice to heart try considering how you say things, or else it is just going to be thrown out like trash. If you do truely care about this mare like you claim.
If you are going to preach etiquette try practicing a little as well.


----------



## Paint Meadow

Wow, she is really big! I'd really appreciate it if I could be PMed some pics when the foal comes.


----------



## Indyhorse

Wow....next time you want to ask for advice, you might want to remember this is a public forum, and you do NOT get to tell someone if they may view your thread or not - nor whether they are allowed to comment on your thread, or not. If you don't want your questions or your "precious photos" viewed by the general population, then I suggest you stick to emails. Frankly, you do not get to tell me to shut up. Freedom of speech, and all that. :lol:

I had no intention of saying anything mean or rude about the photos you posted, and still don't, despite how nasty you are being.

Your mare DOES look fairly close, and her belly does appear dropped. I still don't understand how your vets are so confused about how her pregnancy has progressed or the signs she has shown - do the vets in your neighborhood have a serious lack of training in reproductive health? Someone who lives in your area might be able to suggest a better vet that could give you some more accurate details about your mare's condition.

Good luck with her.



Whisper22 said:


> Even more rude than that is someone asking for pictures and because they don't get them right away proceed to call the OP a liar.


I just want to point out - photos have been requested (and promised to be posted soon by the OP) for four months now - the latest rash of requests were only the most recent ones.


----------



## Whisper22

msmaryy said:


> Oh and by the way. Foal pics will be sent PM to those that are not hateful and rude.. So if by chance you're hanging around to see those after being so nasty to me and others on here you may now LEAVE... the doors are unlocked and there is a way out.


You are my hero LOL. You are doing a great job. Keep up the good work!


----------



## cher40

Awee she's a pretty little thing. Good on you for rescuing her. I don't know much about pregnant mares but I think she looks good. And I envy the sunshine. We got more snow here. 

Good luck with the birth. I wish you all the best.  I wish people would stop being so suspicious. Its really sad.


----------



## Whisper22

Indyhorse said:


> Wow....next time you want to ask for advice, you might want to remember this is a public forum, and you do NOT get to tell someone if they may view your thread or not - nor whether they are allowed to comment on your thread, or not. If you don't want your questions or your "precious photos" viewed by the general population, then I suggest you stick to emails. Frankly, you do not get to tell me to shut up. Freedom of speech, and all that. :lol:
> 
> I had no intention of saying anything mean or rude about the photos you posted, and still don't, despite how nasty you are being.
> 
> Your mare DOES look fairly close, and her belly does appear dropped. I still don't understand how your vets are so confused about how her pregnancy has progressed or the signs she has shown - do the vets in your neighborhood have a serious lack of training in reproductive health? Someone who lives in your area might be able to suggest a better vet that could give you some more accurate details about your mare's condition.


I don't think it was the advice she was unhappy with but the way it was put. It is really that simple. 
And if she doesn't want you on her thread she may also voice that whether or not you listen.
I don't care how long she has been promising pictures, that doesn't make someone a liar just because they got too busy to accomodate you.


----------



## Rhivia

She is such a beautiful mare with a darling face - she doesn't seem to be nearly as concerned as everyone else! I hope to see pics of the baby, whenever it decides to show up. 

I'll keep her and the baby in my prayers, hopefully everything will go smoothly!


----------



## Spyder

Whisper22 said:


> Even more rude than that is someone asking for pictures .


So you think the Administrator of this forum is rude eh.


----------



## Whisper22

Spyder said:


> So you think the Administrator of this forum is rude eh.


LOL why didn't you put the rest of my comment? Maybe you should go back and look at that, you might just answer your own question.


----------



## Sunny

OP, instead of PMing the pictures, I'd post a thread in the pictures forum when the much anticipated baby arrives.
That way, there won't be the hassle of numerous PMs and it would also allow others who haven't been following the thread to see a cute baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder

Whisper22 said:


> LOL why didn't you put the rest of my comment? Maybe you should go back and look at that, you might just answer your own question.


I don't have to put anymore in what I quote as long as what IS quoted is your words.

I will also point out to you that giving opinions is what a forum is all about. 

_I sincerely hope that if you post a thread about having to hit your horse with a whip that you don't get "supportive" posts saying to please continue to do it._


----------



## franknbeans

Omg Spyder and company. Enough. Back on track please. 

OP. I will be anxious to see the pics when I am back at my computer-and just as anxious to see that a little one has arrived safely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura

Sorry, I don't think this one is going back on track, so I have closed it. 

I sincerely hope that the OP starts a thread in the photos section to show this mare's progress and I hope, photos of the foal.


----------

